# horsepower



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

How much horsepower do you guys think this combination could produce.
1.balance and knive edge crankshat
2.shot pen connecting rods
3.high compression pistons
4.port intake and exhaust ports of head
5.5 angle valve job
6.bigger valves
7.port match intake manifold
8.extrune hone intake manifold
9.se-r throttle body
10 reground camshaft agressive
11.JWT computer
12 hotshot header
13.2.5 inch cat back exhaust\
14. fuel pressure regulator.
15.aluminim flywheel.
16.limited slip differential
What do you think 140whp at the wheels.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> crankshat


Hehehe. For some reason I thought this was funny.

Not sure about the horsepower, but I think you still would want and exaust smaller than 2.5 inches.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if you look at the sentra.net tech section under engine you can get a better idea. a lot of that they have numbers for already, assuming this is a GA16DE your talking about...



mustang302 said:


> *How much horsepower do you guys think this combination could produce.
> 1.balance and knive edge crankshat
> 2.shot pen connecting rods
> 3.high compression pistons
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

I think you would be money ahead to install a SR20 with bolt-ons and make 140-145whp.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah i agree about the exhaust piping size. Since youre not running turbo, I suggest sticking with a 2" piping. Maybe 2.25" piping if you plan to add more mods than that.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

soupaflie said:


> *I think you would be money ahead to install a SR20 with bolt-ons and make 140-145whp. *


Agreed. How much money do you think that would all cost? You can pick up a JDM SR20 for $500 pretty easily plus all the little crap figure $1500 (should be less even with the SE-R tranny).

My bolt-on car makes 149whp.

It's an NX2000 with a POP Charger, Hotshot Header, Exhaust, S3 Cams, ECU.


----------

